# Recommendations for a Spa Hotel in or near Dublin



## Green (20 Dec 2010)

I am looking for a recommendation for a spa hotel which is in or near (45 minutes drive) Dublin, thanks


----------



## Aggie (20 Dec 2010)

Would recommend Seafield in Gorey, lovely spa and often do good offers.


----------



## Petermack (20 Dec 2010)

I have heard that the Osprey Hotel in Naas is quite good for Spa packages.

[broken link removed]


----------



## delgirl (20 Dec 2010)

The Monart Hotel in Enniscorthy is hard to beat. Not that I have anything against them , but there are no kids in the hotel, it's adults only and is therefore a totaly relaxing experience.  Food is very good, staff are friendly and efficient.

It's lovely in the summer time when you can sit outside on the terrace.


----------



## NorfBank (20 Dec 2010)

[broken link removed]

Seriously comfy beds too.


----------



## seawinds (7 Feb 2011)

While Monart is nice just having stayed there, it is seriously over priced. Would not return for that reason alone.


----------



## Shannon81 (12 Feb 2011)

i like Johnstown house in Enfield, they have some really good deals that run Mon-Friday too


----------



## niceoneted (12 Feb 2011)

I'd second the Johnstown house. Use it often enough as they do great deals. 
Link here 
http://www.johnstownhouse.com/spa-leisure.html


----------



## Emiliano (22 Jul 2011)

If you are looking for a spa treatment then it is always better to make your mind regarding the type of treatment you are looking for. There are a variety of spas such as Thai massage spa, health spa, resort spa, medical spa, etc to help you choose the best for yourself.


----------

